# Share internet via a win 2k machine

## Qub3

Hi, I'm having some problem. I can't get any internet to my linux machine. Using the latest gentoo dist. Have to use the sharing cause I have a usb modem to the adsl.

Plz!! Need some help!   :Arrow: 

----------

## fifo

Actually, installing Gentoo using a USB modem isn't that hard, see https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=31909.

Thought, let's assume you just want to connect through the Windows box. Did you modprobe the driver for your network card, or was it detected automatically? Did you run net-setup, and did you set your gateway as 192.168.0.1? Is the eth0 interface listed by ifconfig? Can you ping the Windows machine?

----------

## Qub3

yepps, I have done that, can't connect anyway. nope, can't ping the win2k machine.

----------

## Qub3

oh yes, Don't have any drivers for my usb modem.

----------

## Qub3

Plz,some one help me???

----------

## fifo

What does "ifconfig eth0" say? (This is assuming eth0 is your network interface.)

----------

## Qub3

nothing, tried to dhcpcd eth0. Don't get it at all!!!  :Sad: 

----------

## fifo

Are you running a DHCP server? What if you try manually setting your ip address, e.g.,

```

# ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.123 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0

# /sbin/route add -net default gw 192.168.0.1 netmask 0.0.0.0 metric 1

# ifconfig eth0

# ping 192.168.0.1

```

Tell us any error messages you get.

----------

## Qub3

[code]cdimage root# ifconfig eth0

eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:02:E3:13:82:7F

inet addr:192.168.0.123 Bcast:192.168.0.255 Mask: 255.255.255.0

inet6 addr: fe80::202:e3ff:fe13:827f/10 Scope:Link

UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1

RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

RX bytes:0 (0.0 b) TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

Interrupt:17 Base address:0x6000

Thats all it sez, nothing more. No errors or something.

When I try to ping the 2k machine it just stands there and shewing, as fun as looking at a new painted wall to dry.....

----------

## Qub3

Oh yea, btw. Have a Netgear FA311 at the linux machine and a 3com905c-tx nic at the 2k machine

----------

## erebus

Hi ya,

 It might be helpful if you could post/check the ip on your windows XP machine... try typing this at the command line,

```
ipconfig
```

Also the windows machine isn't running a firewall is it?

----------

## Qub3

```
Windows 2000 IP-configuration

Kort: Ethernet  Connection to local area network:

        Connection specific dns suffix. :

        IP-Address . . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

        Netmask.. . . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

        Default-gateway  . . . . . . . . :

```

----------

## pinguin751

hi,

i had a similar problem. i had to install gentoo on my laptop using a win2k as default gateway. i do not think that i will work at all. win2k is not a router.

i used a httpproxy on the win2k system and set http_proxy=proxyhost:proxyport. then i started the installation and now i have a nice gentoo on my laptop.

the only thing i did not get running was rsync - i had to download a snapshot.

hopes that helps

----------

## Qub3

Where do I find thoose snapshot??

----------

## infox

 *pinguin751 wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> i had a similar problem. i had to install gentoo on my laptop using a win2k as default gateway. i do not think that i will work at all. win2k is not a router.
> 
> i used a httpproxy on the win2k system and set http_proxy=proxyhost:proxyport. then i started the installation and now i have a nice gentoo on my laptop.
> ...

 

Win2k can be a router, just you need to set it up on your own.  Windows 2000 pro has ICS but I would not use that because it just plain old sucks.  You can find numerous 3rd party programs to do NAT for pro, and Windows 2000 Server can do NAT without any other software. 

Just make sure that all the machines are all plugged into the same hub/switch and if not link the hub/switches with a crossover cable, and try to ping the linux machine from the win2k box then try to ping the win2k machine from the linux machine.  Make sure there arent any type of firewalls blocking traffic on your LAN.

----------

## Qub3

that's the prob. Can't ping none of them from none of them...

----------

## li1_getoo

i have a dual boot win XP/gentoo and a laptop with gentoo installed on it

this is what i did , google for ur usb driver in my case (pcx1100u ) thats for ur windows box , reboot play with ur "my networks".make sure u take ur firewall out till u make them work then play with the firewall also 

now ur gentoo box(laptop in my case 

uncomment gateway wich is the last line in ur /etc/conf.d/net    comment the iface_eth0

its easy as that

in my case ia m still trying to use my gentoo box as host (wanna remove the xp ) but i am a little lazy i think   :Smile: 

----------

## NerfYoda

Just to make sure the basics are covered make sure you're using a crossover cable if youre connecting NIC to NIC and straight cables if you have a hub or switch in between them. Do you have the link light on your NICs on?

----------

## li1_getoo

i do not use a router or hub ,

yes i do connect the puters using a cross cable cat5

the light is on

ps when trying to use my gentoo as host i do get a conflict

trying to load 3c59x (for nic) and CDCEther (module for usb modem )  i am not sure how to set up the /etc/conf.d/net  and i think i have to edit some dhcp file , that i havent even touched yet  :Sad: 

----------

## Qub3

I fixed IT!!!  Just had to boot with nonet and acpi=off and then add my own driver for my nic(Netgear FA311)Thx all for the help

----------

